# Easy Winter Variation Tricks | Valk Last Slot



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2021)

I am planning to start a series to learn easy valk last slot tricks


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 25, 2021)

ALL CAPS TITLES GOOD FOR CLICKBAIT BUT BAD FOR READABILITY


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2021)

Ok I will improve


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2021)

this is how you solve it slowly
now FULL JPERM MODE T H I S I S F A S T
[lockups and smashes cube on table]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah I'm sub 40 when I made the video, but now I am sub 15. I have improved a lot. I used a non magnetic GAN RS, but now I am using magnetic cube. Now the things have been changed.


----------

